# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αναγνώριση ράτσας

## j.trigger

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Μήπως αναγνωρίζει κάποιος/α τι ράτσα είναι ο κούκλος μου;

----------


## greenalex1996

Ο κουκλος σου ειναι οντως κουκλος.. αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα απο καναρινια.. Απλα εντελως φιλικα θα σου προτεινα να εβγαζες το στικ γτ θα παχυνει και δεν θα ειναι κουκλος αλλο  :Happy:  
Ειναι κ λιγο ατακτος αν κρινω απο την κουνια π εριξε κατω ε?  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπερα φιλε ο κουκλος αυτος πως εφτασε στα χερια σου...θελω να πω σου τον εδωσαν τον αγορασες.
Εμενα μου κανει για διασταυρωση μουλου που λεμε.

----------


## j.trigger

@ greenalex1996 : Μιά λιχουδιά, κάπου κάπου, του αξίζει για το ωραίο του τραγούδι! Τώρα όσον αφορά την κούνια, δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι πιό άτακτος, αυτός ή ο γιός μου. ::  Πάντως δεν τον έχω δεί και ποτέ να κάθεται σε αυτήν.

----------


## j.trigger

@ nikolaslo : Τον αγόρασε η σύζυγος με την κόρη και δεν ρώτησαν! Φυσικά δεν έχω θέμα με την ράτσα, πληροφοριακά μόνο!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μου μοιαζει με καρδερινοκαναρο γιατι πανω απο τα ματια του δειχνει να πορτοκαλιζει.
Ειναι πολυ ομορφο πουλακι να σας ζησει σιγουρα καποια πραγματακια ειναι λαθος αλλα με καλη θέληση ολα γινονται....και αν το δακτυλιδι του ειναι σωστο το πουλακι ειναι γεννημενο το 2013.

----------


## j.trigger

@nikolaslo : Πάνω από τα μάτια κιτρινίζει όπως και στην κοιλιά. Αν θές μπορείς να μου επισημάνεις τα λάθος πραγματάκια γιατί καλή θέληση υπάρχει άφθονη. Είναι και η πρώτη φορά που έχουμε τέτοια παρέα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Εάν είναι μουλος φέρνει κάτι από φανετο ή φλωρο,καρδερινοκαναρο δεν είναι σίγουρα.
Γιατί δεν ρωτάς από εκεί που το πήρες?

----------


## j.trigger

@ kostas karderines : Για καναρίνι το πήραμε, αλλά όπως είπες μάλλον θα ρωτήσω εκεί.

----------


## kostas karderines

Πιθανών να είναι καναρίνι αλλά δεν γνωρίζω πολλά και ειδικά από ράτσες!πιο πολύ για μουλος μου κάνει το κεφάλι του και το ράμφος!θα περιμένουμε να μας πεις μόλις μάθεις!

----------


## nikolaslo

> @nikolaslo : Πάνω από τα μάτια κιτρινίζει όπως και στην κοιλιά. Αν θές μπορείς να μου επισημάνεις τα λάθος πραγματάκια γιατί καλή θέληση υπάρχει άφθονη. Είναι και η πρώτη φορά που έχουμε τέτοια παρέα.


Αρχικα  το στικ δεν χρειαζεται να ξαναβαλεις μονο κακο μπορει να κανει καλο σε καμια περιπτωση.
Το κλουβι καλο θα ηταν να ειναι μεγαλύτερο για να εχεια ανεση...δεν μπορω να διακρινω καλα την τροφη αλλα αν εχει μεσα κατι κοκκινα κιτρινα πρασινα αυτα ειναι μπισκοτακι τα οποια μονο κακο μπορει να κανουν και αυτα .τωρα αν ειναι μουλος θα πρεπει να βαζεις διαφορετικο μειγμα και οχι καναρινιων. Τι μειγμα θα ειναι αυτο ξερει ο JK21
Τελος η κουνια πρεπει να βγει απο το κλουβι.

----------


## j.trigger

@ nikolaslo : Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Από το δαχτυλίδι του διαπίστωσα ότι προέρχεται από την Ολλανδία (ΝΒ 14 / *ΝΒ* Nederlandse Bond van Vogelliefhebbers).

----------


## jk21

η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι υβριδιο ..  το ραμφος και ο σωματοτυπος παραπεμπουν σε υβριδισμο ειτε καναρινιου με ιθαγενες ειτε δυο ιθαγενων . Το ραμφος δεν εχει σχεση με καναρινιου , ειναι πιο μακρυ ... η προδιαθεση για κοκκινισμα στπ στηθος ισως παραπεμπει σε διασταυρωση φανετου ...

η τροφη εχει και μπισκοτα και ρουπσεν καργα .... αλλοι δινουν , εμενα δεν μου αρεσει 

*Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος**Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*ενα μιγμα καναρινισιο χωρις ρουπσεν , με προσθηκη 5 % επιπλεον απο το καθενα σπορο που αναφερω ειναι οκ : κανναβουρι , περιλλα ειτε καφε ειτε λευκη , ηλιοσπορος μεσαιος ειτε μαυρος ειτε υβριδιο

----------


## krisp

> Αν θές μπορείς να μου επισημάνεις τα λάθος πραγματάκια γιατί καλή θέληση υπάρχει άφθονη. Είναι και η πρώτη φορά που έχουμε τέτοια παρέα.


Καλωσόρισες, εγώ θα σου πω για το κλουβάκι...
Θέλει προσοχή, γιατί δεν βολεύει καθόλου στο καθάρισμα της σκάρας στο πάτο, επίσης ο πάτος σχεδόν ποτέ δεν κουμπώνει καλά, οπότε να το διπλοτσεκάρετε ότι έχουν εφαρμόσει όλες οι υποδοχές...
Το μέγεθός του είναι μάλλον απαγορευτικό για κούνια, καλύτερα να έχει λίγο χώρο παραπάνω...
Φτιάξε της πατήθρες μία κάτω μία πάνω με όση μεγαλύτερη απόσταση μπορούν να έχουν, κρατώντας όμως απόσταση τουλάχιστον από τα πλαϊνά 8 και από την οροφή 10 εκατοστά. Πρακτικά εκεί που θα κάθεται άνετα το πουλί και δεν θα ακουμπάει πουθενά η ουρά του. Αν το βλέπετε και καμπουριάζει, σημαίνει ότι η οροφή είναι πολύ κοντά και η πατήθρα πρέπει να πάει πιο κάτω...
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## j.trigger

@ jk21 : Η τροφή είναι αυτή που μας πρότειναν αρχικά στο κατάστημα. Κελαϊδίνη την είπαν. Σίγουρα στο μέλλον και μαθαίνωντας σιγά σιγά θα πάμε σε κάτι πιό σωστό.ϊ

----------


## j.trigger

@ krisp : Στον καθαρισμό δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί έχει συρταρωτό πάτο και βγαίνει πολύ εύκολα. Αυτό με το κούμπωμα το έχω εντοπίσει και το προσέχω. Την κούνια την έβγαλα ήδη, αφού όπως προείπα δεν τον έχω δει και ποτέ να κάθεται σε αυτήν. Όσον αφορά το μέγεθος του κλουβιού κι εγώ αρχικά το θεώρησα μικρό αλλά από το κατάστημα είπαν ότι είναι καλό. Θα δούμε. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τα καταστηματα-πετ σοπ που υποτειθετε ειναι εξπερ σε αυτα τα θεματα μην τα πολυπιστευεις κανουν οτι μπορουν για να πουλησουν.
Η τροφη που σου προτεινει ο κ.Δημητρης και μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα θα εκαναν το πτηνο σου πολυ χαρουμενο οπως και εσενα.
Ολα φιλικα

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη εχεις την προταση του πετσοπα και εχεις οχι τη δικια μου προταση , αλλα δυο ενεργους συνδεσμους που με επιχειρηματα και στοιχεια σου δειχνουν οτι πρεπει να κανεις αμεσα την αντικατασταση (αν φυσικα τα στοιχεια σε πεισουν ... η αποφαση δικια σου )  .Δεν τους ανοιξες σιγουρα τους συνδεσμους και ειδικα αυτον για το ρουπσεν , για αυτο κανεις σκεψεις απλα για το μελλον και οχι αμεσα ...

----------


## j.trigger

@ jk21 : Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Τους συνδέσμους, πολύ καλή δουλειά, τους είχα δεί αλλά ήθελα να το ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω και φυσικά όταν αναφερόμουνα στο μέλλον δεν εννοούσα το μακρινό. Ήδη είμαι σε διαδικασία προμήθειας καταλληλότερης τροφής για το φιλαράκι μου. Χαρακτηριστική ήταν η απάντηση ιδιοκτήτη καταστήματος στην ερώτηση μου εάν έχει τροφή χωρίς ρούπσεν : "Δεν φέρνω γιατί είναι ακριβός, φέρνω μόνο όση χρειάζομαι για τα δικά μου πουλιά". !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Φιλε το εχω πει παρα πολλες φορες αλλα θα το ξαναπω το 90% των πετσοπαδων ειναι κακοι επαγγελματίες βεβαια σε ςυτο εχουμε μεγαλη ευθύνη και εμεις για εμεις ειμαστε αυτοι που τους συντηρουμε.
Η παραπανω απαντηση σου μας δινει να καταλαβουμε ακομα περισσότερα.

----------


## jk21

εγω την θεωρω αντρικεια τη συγκεκριμενη απαντηση  . Ηταν ειλικρινης ! ο κοσμος θα τον αναγκασει να φερει  , με την ζητηση του  . Οταν οι εκτροφεις επεκτεινονται σε μεγαλο αριθμο πουλιων στην εκτροφη τους και σε περιοδο ισχνων αγελαδων στο θεμα των πωλησεων λογω κρισης , αντι να μειωσουν πουλια , μειωνουν την ποιοτητα των τροφων τους , εκεινος γιατι να αγορασει μπολικη; να του μεινει στοκ;

----------


## kostas karderines

Γιάννη τον ρώτησες τελικά τι πουλί είναι?

----------


## VasilisM

> Τα καταστηματα-πετ σοπ που υποτειθετε ειναι εξπερ σε αυτα τα θεματα μην τα πολυπιστευεις κανουν οτι μπορουν για να πουλησουν.
> Η τροφη που σου προτεινει ο κ.Δημητρης και μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα θα εκαναν το πτηνο σου πολυ χαρουμενο οπως και εσενα.
> Ολα φιλικα


Αυτό δεν νομίζω να ισχύει γιατί αν ήθελε όντως να πουλήσει θα του έπειθε να πάρει 60αρα που είναι και πιο ακριβή...απλώς αυτό πιστεύει αυτό λέει.

----------


## VasilisM

Όσο για το πουλάκι εμένα για φλωροκάναρο μου κάνει.

----------


## j.trigger

Τελικά ρώτησα και μου είπε ότι είναι κοινό καναρίνι. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους για τις συμβουλές.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Βασιλη οταν θες να πουλησεις του πουλας ενα φτηνο κλουβι για να ξεφορτωθει το πουλακι δηλαδη να τον πεισει να το αγορασει χωρις να ξερει.Μετα στην συνεχεια που θα εβλεπε οτι το πουλακι ζοριζεται θα επαιρνε αλλο πιο μεγαλο.Εγω καπως ετσι το βλεπω.
Φιλικα

----------

